# Rainy Saturday Progress



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

One more coat of epoxy and ready for lips and water :rock on: Crappy camera phone pics :.............. 

Raining here this morning, time to finish up some plugs that have been waiting.

I hope everyone is having a successful season

MS


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

don't forget to post finished pics. I'm curious about the lips (I'm pretty sure they will be metal, but that's about it). It is a design I don't think I've seen before.

They look great btw!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Also, what material are you using to make your stencils? I don't think I've stenciled yet ?!?! Thanks!


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

JamesT,

Here is a pic of the J-bug Lip and what one looks like when finished. as for stencil material, i use whatever is handy, these were made from the plastic bag a new comforter came in.

Thanks for the kind words,

MS


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

OK that makes more sense now. When you said lip, crankbait came to mind and I was having a tough time envisioning what the final product would look like. 

BTW I googled Irish Whip, and seems like its a wrestling group, like WWF?

Care to explain the name? And thanks on the stencil info. Gonna try it later on down the road fo sho.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Irish whip is a nick name I was given by some friends in High school a Looonnnggg time ago . Never hear of the wrestling group.

good luck with the stencils, in my experience a successful stencil job has a lot to do with properly thinned down paint and correct air pressure.

thanks again,

MS


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks. Thinned down paint and air pressure will not be a problem since I am still a rattle-canner. I guess that's why I haven't done it is bc the spray area of a rattle can is so wide. Montana spray paints does sell a fine tip but everytime I go to Dick Blicks it is sold out and they will not special order them for me. They just keep telling me to check back later. Well 2-3 years later and I've gotten no where. I could probably order some online though.


----------



## SolarFall (Jul 31, 2010)

wow those are really cool looking, i love the paintjobs.


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

Agree with mikko, some cool colour combinations! Clean work.

Michael


----------



## MK3_TJ (May 8, 2011)

Those look amazing.


----------



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

Sweet! We need to do a trade soon.


----------

